# What species peacock?



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

I just got this peacock recently and it has turned out to be very aggressive.
Do your best with the pictures, I used my cell.
FYI, I think the top part of his mouth is broken so try to look passed that, got him this way.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

Looks like a maturing Aulonocara jacobfreibergi "Eureka" to me. He may need help with that top lip. Sometimes you can gently push it back in by putting a little bit of pressure on the folding section of the lip


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Aulonocara jacobfreiberi more or less, if pure I don't know.

Funny looking fish, the color and the deformed/and or damaged mouth. The mouth is always like that?


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

My buddy adopted him from someone else in this condition and the previous owner called it a "swallowtail".
Whatever that means.

I just took him in recently.
He eats fine and fares well in the tank.
My friend tried to fix his mouth but no luck.
I would try but I might do more damage than good.

This thing is really aggressive.
He is starting to kill fish and I don't know much about the species.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

Aulonocara jacobfreibergi species are known for their aggression and are by far the most aggressive species of peacock. They should always be housed with fish that can handle being around aggression or dominate them.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

I don't have anywhere else to put him except my mbuna tank.
Could it work?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

smellsfishy1 said:


> My buddy adopted him from someone else in this condition and the previous owner called it a "swallowtail".
> Whatever that means.


There is a race of Jacobfreibergi called "Swallowtail", and your fish is indeed similar.

Put him in with the Mbuna, might do okay, or might lose color. 
If he is ruining your other fish and he is deformed... might as well.


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

How long has his jaw been dislocated. That can usually be fixed by gently manipulating it back into position but if its been too long then its permanent.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

I don't know how long.
I am guessing a while.
I have tried to relocate it, but to no avail.


----------

